# Question on training methods



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

My husband and I have just recently started taking our girls out with us chukar hunting and also just learned that they have duck hunting on the base and I would really like to learn how to train them and get some hunting titles for them. I am wondering what books/training videos/web sites you would suggest. I don't want to use the forced retrieve or shock collar (I'm not judging, just my preference). I found a book on Amazon Game Dog: The Hunter's Retriever for Upland Birds and Waterfowl-A Concise New Training Method by Richard A. Wolters. Any thoughts or opinions? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Somewhere around here I have a copy of Gamedog. It is entertaining reading but not all that great for training a dog. The early portions on selecting a pup, and puppy socialization are good. (You should also know that Wolters own dogs were partially trained by a Professional Trainer.)


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

Swampcollie-Thanks!! Any books that you would recommend?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I prefer forcework as I do want a dog that handles (takes hand signals) crisply. 

If you're not that concerned with precise handling, Ken Roebuck has a nice book training Spaniels and Retrievers. Many years ago he made a video for Gun Dog magazine as well.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Glassbuttercup said:


> Swampcollie-Thanks!! Any books that you would recommend?


While you're considering choices I would like to offer a look at the *Smartwork* system. There are 3-4 good systems on the market, and it's wise to choose one that appeals to you, inasmuch as each of us learns differently. That means that one writer or producer may have good ideas, but doesn't relate to you as a student trainer. Don't worry, you live in the best time ever to find good training information.

It all begins with what all modern, sequential methods refer to as formal "Basics". Here's what it looks like.


*The components of Basics in order*​ 


1) “Here”​ 

2) “Heel & Sit”​ 
3) “Hold”; automatically evolves to Walking “Hold, Heel, Sit”
4) “Fetch”; ear pinch, which evolves into Walking “Fetch” & “Fetch-no-fetch”, e-collar conditioning to “Fetch”
5) Pile work, including Mini-pile, Nine bumper pile; AKA Force to pile
6) 3-handed casting; teaching the 3 basic casts – “Back” and both “Over’s”, including 2-hands _“Back”_
7) Mini tee; includes collar conditioning to all basic commands, transferring to the _go, stop, cast _functions in micro dimension as preparation for the Single tee. *Also includes De-bolting*
8) Single tee
9) Double tee
10) Water force, Water tee with Swim-by

If you have any questions about the terms here please feel free to ask. In my first book, Smartwork for Retrievers volume one; Basics & Transition, is a glossary of terms, and all of this material in detail. We also offer companion DVD's, which provides multimedia teaching. It looks a bit like this.













 
Please let me know if there is any other material you would like to take a look at.

EvanG


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi! Anything by Wolters is, um, "dated" at best. Don't bother.
Your best bet is to find someone local who has trained retrievers for AKC hunt tests to help you. 
For books I would suggest Mike Lardy's Total Retriever Training system, Evan Graham's Smartworks, and Stawsky's Fowl Dog videos.
Best of luck!


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you Evan for the great video links and info!!!

Thank you K-9 design for the suggestions!!


----------

